# What kind of lawn striper do you guys use?



## Craig1023 (Jun 22, 2019)

I have a 48 inch John Deere z track with the striping kit attached to the bottom. Which is pretty much a broom behind the deck. The stripes look okay for my first time, but would like to invest in a better roller assuming this brush will not last more then a few seasons. Any Recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Craig1023, I don't have any personal experience to share, as most of my striping efforts have come by way of mostly unsatisfactory DIY efforts. 
I do see Checkmate stripers mentioned often. If you go to the big league lawns website, you will find some stripers that are compatible with the z tracks.

It is curious that you haven't had any responses up to this point, as almost everyone loves striping. One thing that I've noticed is that killer stripes seem to be a key ingredient when it comes to winning LOTM. Perhaps everyone is simply reluctant to share their winning formula  
(I'm just kidding)


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Craig1023 
Your stripes look great!
I made my own roller but if I was to buy one it would be the big league roller.


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

I use the checkmate from big league.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

I'd get a checkmate or build my own for $70.

Also- nice to see a fellow Craig on the forum!


----------

